# wood trestles



## sailorjon (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi group....just wanted to introduce myself. I have wood trestles for sale or will build to order. For some photo's, spec's & pricing contact me at: [email protected]
Looking forward to hearing from you
Jon


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've moved your post to the correct forum as this is a product promotion.


----------



## sailorjon (Jun 12, 2012)

thanks John


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

sailorjon,
Take the time to post some pics on here of your work, it should be well worth your time to do so!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

NIMT said:


> sailorjon,
> Take the time to post some pics on here of your work, it should be well worth your time to do so!



Ditto......

Show us what you got.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Love trestles!

Craig


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, since no one else did it, I'll do it 


:ttiwwop:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe your supposed to buy the trestle first and then get to see what it looks like.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


norgale said:


> Maybe your supposed to buy the trestle first and then get to see what it looks like.


----------



## sailorjon (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope this url works as I've never used url's before. Anyway....it should take you to pictures of my wood trestles.
Thanks
Jon


----------



## sailorjon (Jun 12, 2012)

http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/s720x720/533436_3800312618885_14047568


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice work.:thumbsup:
But WOW on the $800, is that right?

I do know there is a lot of work there but $800?
Is the train included with that price?

Nicely done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey sailor your PM, I don't really know about what the asking price should be.

I know there is a lot of work there, does that price INCLUDE THE TRAIN that is pictured?

We have a member that does trestles check his out.

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/David_Stockwell

Maybe you will get an idea of a price?
I think it is great work, but I don't think you would get $800 even with the train. (which is nice too).
Now that is just my opinion. I am no expert on pricing those. 

Anyone else care to comment on the $800?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

No opinion on price on my part ... hard to put it into perspective without ever actually having attempted to build something like that myself.

However ...

That's some VERY impressive handiwork, Sailjon. Between you and David Stockwell, I think trusses in the model train world are in very, very good shape / hands!

TJ


----------



## sailorjon (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sorry my post upset you so much......I've been trying to understand how to post things.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sailorjon said:


> I'm sorry my post upset you so much......I've been trying to understand how to post things.



Upset who? Not me.

Are.....you....going....to......answer......what.....I......asked?
Twice?

HUH?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

url ????????????????????


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

The workmanship looks very impressive but I have a couple of questions/suggestions

1. What type of wood is used?

2. For a trestle, I've very seldom seen a cayon where a trestle would have been built that had vertical walls. How is one supposed to mount this when the sides of the canyon/valley are sloped?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

UPBigBoy said:


> The workmanship looks very impressive but I have a couple of questions/suggestions
> 
> 1. What type of wood is used?
> 
> 2. For a trestle, I've very seldom seen a cayon where a trestle would have been built that had vertical walls. How is one supposed to mount this when the sides of the canyon/valley are sloped?


Haven't been around for awhile hwellbusy building bridges) so I was just browsing around and happened to see this trestle thread of a competitor of mine now, but it looks like he was scarred off or something, haven't seen any answers since the 14th?
I think UPBigBoy hit the nail on the head about the vertical design though!
It would be a rare thing to see an actual trestle that looked like that.
I noticed he adds the nut & bolt castings which would make the bridges more expensive but, I can't comment on his pricing.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder if the train is included in that price?

Nice...post something.....get questions....don't answer them.:thumbsdown:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

big ed said:


> I wonder if the train is included in that price?
> 
> Nice...post something.....get questions....don't answer them.:thumbsdown:


maybe he is one of those artist types that cant take any type of criticism and just melts down when confronted...hwell:


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

As per my previous post about the vertical walls; not very many places where a trestle would be built would have a flat bottom, now if he supplies the base pieces to be installed by the buyer it would make more sense. After looking at the attached pictures he put up it looks like most of these are made very vertically walled gorges.

Also I'll ask again - what type of wood are these made from?????????????

As per brylerjunction's last post - I agree - if he wants to sell any he's going to at least answer the simple questions we have.

Jim


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I guess you could work it into a layout going over a river?
I wonder if the train goes with the $800 price tag?

He said he doesn't really know how to price it. 
I know it took a lot of work but even with the train included $800 is a bit high.

And he thinks he upset someone?
Was not me.:dunno:

I don't think he will be back.
I could be wrong?


----------

